# Out-of-home streaming with Closed-Captions



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but a google search has sent me on a goose chase.

I have a TiVo Premiere XL4. I travel a lot for business and would love to take my shows on the road, but ONLY if I can have closed captioning. I am considering purchasing an iPad for this sole primary purpose. I would go as far as being willing to transfer the shows to my iPad before leaving home, as I am more of a fan of recorded shows over live television.

Will TiVo Stream provide the means to take the captioning with me?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes, captions work with the iOS App. In fact you can toggle them on/off with a single button push unlike on the TiVo unit itself.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Yes, captions work with the iOS App. In fact you can toggle them on/off with a single button push unlike on the TiVo unit itself.


Would this be via "on-the-go streaming" while on the road, or just a direct transfer from home?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Either way. But personally I find out of home streaming quality to be terrible and prefer to download and watch while downloading after building up a buffer.


----------



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Either way. But personally I find out of home streaming quality to be terrible and prefer to download and watch while downloading after building up a buffer.


I see. Can that "download" be initiated while away from home? I appreciate the responses, btw, so thanks!


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

tymbo said:


> I see. Can that "download" be initiated while away from home? I appreciate the responses, btw, so thanks!


yes it can.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

hi i just research on CC for Stream. Hope anyone catch this. 
Will any you be take Screen shot on iPad and iPhone with TiVo app that show CC I'm just curious to see if CC more clear and easy read. Thanks I would apprentice it


----------

